# New baby goat :)



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I have been searching for months for a goat with a temperament best suited for my family. 

After all this time.. I found this little guy. He is a Saanen and Nubian cross.

He's so sweet. He's a week old... a bit premature. His mom rejected him so he has to be bottle fed.

He gets along with my pig, dog and cat.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG he is so adorable!! I love goats! Always wanted some but don't have the right fencing. 

Give that baby a hug from me. he is so cute.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It looks like he's smiling 

Very cute!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Is that the cutest thing ever or what?!!!!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I always wanted a goat! he is amazingly adorable. Congrats on the new addition


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw  He's SO cute!! congrats!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you guys  He is SO lovable! All he wanted to do today is skip and hop... or lay in someones lap. He's such a social baby. I love him to death. I will try to add some pics tonight.



I'm considering the names for him: Lennex, Darby and... eh, not sure yet. Any suggestions will be considered.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Pretty and the goat is okay i guess!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

CUTE!!! My sister had a african pygmy goat, Rupert. He was house trained, knew tricks and slept in the bed. Such a sweet boy. Died of leukemia at 6 years old


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Omg! Can I steal him? Well if you say yes then it wouldn't be stealing...

I want a goat or chickens! He is so cute though!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Omg! Can I steal him? Well if you say yes then it wouldn't be stealing...
> 
> I want a goat or chickens! He is so cute though!


LOL. I've got some chicken eggs we are going to hatch.
DID YOU KNOW chickens can live to be 20 yrs old?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

birds live for a very long time ;p
i see these goat pics on FB , lol but it's a cute one o_~ omg, is that you? your so pretty


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm on the first page of this thread... and the last picture is my daughter  Thank you for the sweet compliments!


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I really want a pair of goats. Unfortunately I need to move before doing so because of a city ordinance


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Awww cute!


----------



## MadameDesu (Feb 5, 2012)

My family has wanted a goat for YEARS, but our stupid township considers them "livestock" and we don't have enough land to own one


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Goats are among my favourite animals. Lucky you, to have such a lovely boy! I never had a pet one, sadly (I did have a pet sheep!), but we did own a rather large and nasty billy goat my grandpa pulled out of the river during a flood. He mostly wanted to kill everyone and had to live tethered so he could not achieve this goal, but I loved him anyway. :lol:


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

My sister's goat became somewhat of a local celebrity in Minneapolis/St Paul. A few years ago there was an article in the newspaper about him, "The renegade named Rupert" near the bottom of the page. http://www.startribune.com/local/stpaul/26475494.html?page=all&prepage=1&c=y#continue 

He was such a good boy.

Is your goat going to be an outdoor or indoor goat?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Go Rupert! More folks should own inner-city goats.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh XP you to look the same, lol
i never even knew you could keep a goat


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Most cities have a law against hoofed animals in the city limits but my sister got away with it for years. If no one complains and you take really good care of him/her you can get away with it. The funny thing is, 6 months after he died animal control showed up looking for a goat someone complained about.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My city is strange in their laws. You can keep up to 3 chickens but I know a couple people with a flock. Hooved animals are illegal within city limits during the day, like someone was holding their 2 tiny baby goats a couple years ago in their yard for a trip out to the bay that evening. Or something. And the RCMP has their horses in town. And there was someone who kept their horse out of the city but would ride it in to some communities and give kids rides. Very lenient laws over here!


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

Those kinds of laws make me glad I live in the country.

Even though I live in the country... not many people have ever seen a pig riding shotgun in my lap while my hubby drives.


----------

